# should we handle marketing ourselves (guerilla) or hire a brand management/marketing company?



## TITE NECK TEEZ (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello T-Shirt Forum Family 


I would like to know if anyone could lead me in the right direction as far as marketing our new wholesale blank t-shirt line. The problem is some advisers say that we should use gorrilla marketing( Less money more energy) and others say just hire a brand management company. But I would like to know how effective is a brand management company? Has anyone ever hired one? and Is it better to hire them in the big fashion city's( NY,LA Ect.). Lastly, What are they actually responsible for putting you in position to acquire the opportunity or creating the opprtunity. I just cant see paying for a service and the results still hinge 100% on our company.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it really depends where you are at with your company. Branding is important, but can be done in house and in some cases is better this way. As for marketing that is something I feel that if you want a good broad stroke the help of a smart company can help. This is especially this case if your going to use adwords and other internet marketing.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

7.2 ounce? Interesting...


----------



## AravindSK (Nov 8, 2006)

I am assuming you are using a LUXE-T shirt since the weight is
heavy and the neck is tight. Marketing depends on what market
you are attempting to reach. Tshirt lines are best marketed through
sales reps or doing trade shows. The graphics needs to be strong
as well. If you look at the trend nationally, it is tshirts like Affliction
which are lighter weight of fine cotton which sell the most. This is why
most blank companies like AA/Alternative etc sell tshirts between 4.5-5.5 ozs. Heavier weight tshirt does not necessarily mean higher cost.
Depending on what market you are attempting to sell, you might want
to try different shows like The Project, Blue, Trafic(Miami) etc.
Magic is just too big and is more like a global bazaar.
Sometimes it takes one store account at a time to build a brand.
Everything depends on how good your print is for the particular market
you are targeting.

Good luck.
Aravind.


----------



## TITE NECK TEEZ (Sep 30, 2009)

No! We do not use nor have ever used the LUXE-T ! To clarify .. The TITE NECK TEE which we are about to release will be sold as wholesale blanks. I understand what you are saying about " Heavier weight tshirt does not necessarily mean higher cost." But higher quality does! Dont get me wrong we do print our own designer line but we print on our own imported TITE NECK TEEZ. I just wanted to know if we should hire a brand management company to help build our brand and after the wonderful insight" I think we should ....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you have the time, energy and ability to learn how to do it yourself, then I would say, DEFINITELY do it yourself.

In fact, I would suggest that you *make time* to market your company and find new and effective ways to do it on an ongoing basis.

If you come to the point where you have a lot of funding and not enough time to handle the day to day marketing of your business, then at that time, it might make sense to research outsourcing the marketing to a firm.

Simplified, you just have to get your product in front of where your potential buyers are. For heavyweight blanks, that would mostly an urban market or businesses that cater to urban markets (I would think). You could attend tradeshows where t-shirt printers gather (like the upcoming ISS Tradeshow in Long Beach, CA). You could attend other sportswear shows like ASR or Magic to get in front of buyers. You could get right down to the store buyers in urban areas and visit local corner stores to find out their buying process.

You probably know more about your product and customers than a company you would outsource to. So I would start with you doing it and then once you've got it down or know your shortcomings, you will be more prepared to hire someone to do what you can't do or don't want to do.


----------



## TITE NECK TEEZ (Sep 30, 2009)

Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!! Thanks


----------

